# What kind of card can I put into a HP Pavilion P6210y PC?



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello Everyone! I am new to this forum and have recently gotten into the PC world as well. Right, now I am doing an AA in Information Technology and am needing to upgrade my graphics card on my PC. 

Link to Specifications: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01859864&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=4006020

There's a link to the specifications for my computer. It says I can have 16gb of Ram, if I have a 64 bit operating system which I do. So, I know I will need that as well. 

My main goal is to create this PC into a intense gaming PC, but I do not know which graphic card to get? I figured you guy's are very knowledgeable in knowing what would be the best graphics card that can play the most intense games. My price range is unlimited, but I want to get the most bang for my dollar and would rather not pay $600 for a video card that will poop out within the first few weeks. The games I will be playing are Battlefield Company 2, and any other games that have high intense graphics.

Do you guys have any recommendations? I know processor and power supply's are big issues when it comes to video cards. I have a 300Watt power supply with Athlonll X4 (P) 620 2.6 GHz (95W) Processor. 

Would my machine be able to install and play these types of video cards?

Radeon HD5870 Quadfire
Radeon HD5850 Quadfire
Geforce GTX285 Quad SLI
Radeon HD4890 Quadfire
Geforce GTX295 Quad SLI 

Those are the top video cards out on the market right now, and I need opinions! Thanks for your help!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Any PCI-E card should work fine (so yes, to your question above). The only real consideration will be whether or not the stock underpowered power supply can provide enough juice.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It won't a matter of IF the stock unit can provide enough power , because it simply won't. The machine also uses an nvidia chipset and on board gpu which will limit you to nvidia cards only. You don't want to mix nvidia and ati gpu's on the same machine.

Since nvidia dx11 cards are still over a month away the best gpu I would stick in that machine would be maybe a gtx285 , along with a decent brand 700w or higher. Something like corsair , seasonic , ect...


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Emosun, thanks for the Tip!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Also the stock case doesn't have good airflow for a high end card , you should add couple 120mm fans to it's side panel as well.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok. Sounds good. I will do that when I get the money. Right now Sims 3 plays perfectly on it and well to. Kind of surprising, but I guess I have never had good graphics, so I do not know what Sims 3 is suppose to look like originally. lol


----------



## rynet91 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wouldn't say that his stock power supply straight up could not handle the card, I would say there is a high probably it won't.

I have a 250 watt power supply in my media PC and I threw in an ATI 4650 and it runs perfectly. Even though the card wants at least a 450w power supply.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

rynet91 said:


> I wouldn't say that his stock power supply straight up could not handle the card, I would say there is a high probably it won't.
> 
> I have a 250 watt power supply in my media PC and I threw in an ATI 4650 and it runs perfectly. Even though the card wants at least a 450w power supply.


:laugh::4-thatsba


----------

